# The railroad signal



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

There is a variety of jobs shown in this old video, none of which I'd want!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You find that here? 


http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=136377


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Nope, found it just looking around on youtube. sorry for the duplication...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Fire21 said:


> Nope, found it just looking around on youtube. sorry for the duplication...


No problem maybe someone else missed the other one.
I didn't watch the whole thing but bookmarked it.

Cool old video, old everything to watch.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Don't believe I've seen that one before. Soon as it said NYC I knew I wouldn't see my favorite signals. CPL (color position lights) as in my signature were kinda peculiar to B&O.:smilie_daumenpos:

During the depression you would of loved any of those jobs. Railroaders like my grandfather were always working, while so many other occupations couldn't find work.


----------

